# silicone pans



## chefskeeter (Feb 10, 2006)

Need help in finding a good internet store for silicone pans.....need large half sphere ones for cakes.....anyone have any ideas????:roll:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

There is a husband and wife team on ebay that sell silicone pans. I purchased multiples from them away from the ebay thing. They should still be there. Email them and give them your needs. I was looking for the top hat shapes ( to store cooked sugar, the best! ) they had them, after a long search. Price was not cheaper but the gave me free ship on 2 doz.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

also, jbprince.com has some. i dont know what sizes, but the orange one are cheaper.


----------

